# Lagenandra Meeboldii (Effervescent Pearling)



## Tyger (Jan 2, 2011)

Lagenandra Meeboldii pearls in an effervescent stream of bubbles. What I found most interesting is that the effervescent stream begins under high light conditions (Tek-Light 36" T5-HO x4) and disappears within seconds of the down shift in lighting (2 T5-HOs). As an experiment, I flipped the switch back (4-bulbs) and within seconds the effervescent stream reappears at a slightly different spot on the leaves. In any case, I thought that I would share.

~Tyger (Michael)~

Video:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Neat stuff. I hope you have a large tank! 

They seem to take a while to get up to full steam like that. How long after the lights come on for that?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love watching that. It's like you have an airstone in the tank. I tell people they are actually watching photosynthesis!


----------



## Tyger (Jan 2, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Neat stuff. I hope you have a large tank! They seem to take a while to get up to full steam like that. How long after the lights come on for that?


 Lagenandra Meeboldii is definitely one of my favorite plants and believe myself fortunate to have this beauty. It definitely took a while to establish itself; however, it's throwing shoots left and right now. So, I need to relocate to the back middle of the tank to make it a nice focal-central piece to the tank and allow it to grow and over hang the stone. At present, I fear it will shade out the foreground plants. Oh, and I have a 65-Gallon (36x18x24) which is just big enough to house one of these beauties (barely - hehe); otherwise, I keep smalle plants.



Tex Gal said:


> I love watching that. It's like you have an airstone in the tank. I tell people they are actually watching photosynthesis!


 I was thinking it's like soda fizz of the botton of a glass. 

~Tyger (Michael)~


----------

